
Facebook Is Dying and Here’s the Proof - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/facebook-is-dying-and-heres-the-proof-dbfce2196c0a
======
HBlix
The title and the contents of the article are seriously at odds, and I _wish_
that FaceBook was dying. All I can say is that I wish every business I’m
involved with could “die” like FaceBook, because traveling the world on a
super yacht staffed by Swedish coeds seems like a nice way to retire.

